# Southern Ontario Herf – Part 3



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

To quote a wise Gorilla:

"Well I do believe it’s time for another Southern Ontario Herf!!"

This time at my place.
Saturday August 25th around 2PMish till whenever!

Let me know if you can make it and I will get you the address, PM prefered so I can keep track and get enough food! I will have some drinks available but you are welcome to bring what you like.

Oh, I will try to arrange things so that this is a "Rain or Shine" event.

Make sure you invite your significant other too!!

Add yourself to the list:

1. RHNewfie & wife


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

To quote a wise Gorilla:

"Well I do believe it’s time for another Southern Ontario Herf!!"

This time at my place.
Saturday August 25th around 2PMish till whenever!

Let me know if you can make it and I will get you the address, PM prefered so I can keep track and get enough food! I will have some drinks available but you are welcome to bring what you like.

Oh, I will try to arrange things so that this is a "Rain or Shine" event.

Make sure you invite your significant other too!!

Add yourself to the list:

1. RHNewfie & wife
2. Shaggy & wife


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:tg:tg:tg


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

oh yea....BTW this is very close to mine and dragonmans birthday....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

REALLY!!!!!!!!!!

Click on pic.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

And it will be my 6 month CS anni


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Wish I could make it guys... but we'll be on our family vacation in Wildwood Jersey that week. But I'll be thinking of you while having a Habana on the beach. Have a great time!!!


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 3*

Can't cross the boarder. Maybe I should organize a WNY Herf and invite you S.O.B.'s


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Say, August 18th is possible if it is a better date.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

I said i promised to come to the one in august, but i can not make it on the orginally planned date, but if you had it on the 18th I could make the drive. but just keep me updated on the regular date.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> I said i promised to come to the one in august, but i can not make it on the orginally planned date, but if you had it on the 18th I could make the drive. but just keep me updated on the regular date.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon


Will Do :tu


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

I should be in either way. Can't wait!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool!

1. RHNewfie & wife
2. Shaggy & wife
3. MrGudgeon


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

We will have to have "How to Fill a Torch" lessons... geez... I can't get tha hang of this!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

The wife and I will try to make it, just let me know when so we can confirm it!! :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

1. RHNewfie & wife
2. Shaggy & wife
3. MrGudgeon
4. DragonMan & wife


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Add me to the list, Im pretty sure I can make it.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

1. RHNewfie & wife
2. Shaggy & wife
3. MrGudgeon
4. DragonMan & wife
5. Habsrule29 (guest?)


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Where abouts will it be? I'd love to come out. This'll be my first herf


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Now I am confused.  Yes, yes, nothing new, I know. What is the date for the herf? Please clarify.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

The 25th


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOOO HOOO less than a month away!!! By a day :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> WOOO HOOO less than a month away!!! By a day :ss


It will be an excellent time!!!!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

you guys make me jealous lol, ill make it to the 4th one no matter what: cb


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

26 days and counting! Just started getting supplies!

1. RHNewfie & wife
2. Shaggy & wife
3. MrGudgeon
4. DragonMan & wife
5. Habsrule29 (guest?)

Anyone else!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

bump......where is everyone???


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm here.....you there...:chk


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone else! Time is shortening!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

aren't u suppose to be working?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

1. RHNewfie & wife
2. Shaggy & wife
3. MrGudgeon
4. DragonMan & wife
5. Habsrule29 (guest?)

Anyone else!!

:sb:c:hnI'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Crap! I'm working that day!


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't make it that week end.  Look for September in Niagara.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

hockeydad said:


> Can't make it that week end.  Look for September in Niagara.


Well that sucks, we will burn one for you! :tu


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> 26 days and counting! Just started getting supplies!
> 
> 1. RHNewfie & wife
> 2. Shaggy & wife
> ...


6. Guinsdan & wife - yes, Pittsburgh will represent here too!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

1. RHNewfie & wife
2. Shaggy & wife
3. MrGudgeon
4. DragonMan & wife
5. Habsrule29 (guest?) --> Not positive?
6. Guinsdan & wife 

Gonna be a great time! Less than 2 weeks!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

One week today!


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

OH, CANADA


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Jeff, were you planning on sending directions anytime soon??? It might help everyone arrive on time.  

:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Hey Jeff, were you planning on sending directions anytime soon??? It might help everyone arrive on time.
> 
> :ss


I was hoping to keep you all in suspense until the last minute!!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Directions sent, let me know if someone never got them!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh, I have a garden tent thingy in case it rains!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Everyone....mark Oct. 12 on your callendar.....Booker is planning a new MGMGRAND CASINO HERF....look for future posts about this.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Everyone....mark Oct. 12 on your callendar.....Booker is planning a new MGMGRAND CASINO HERF....look for future posts about this.:ss


SHHHHHHHH Dont tell every1 I dont want shaggy and dragon to find out MOD's please erase this thread. Exit the room now OldSailor


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I am looking into making it there now!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> SHHHHHHHH Dont tell every1 I dont want shaggy and dragon to find out MOD's please erase this thread. Exit the room now OldSailor


:fu:bx:chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

day trip to MI on the 12th
i got some "friends" that will hook us up :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> day trip to MI on the 12th
> i got some "friends" that will hook us up :r


If anyone's going on the 12th, don't forget the wifes are welcome.


----------



## Zira (Feb 3, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> 1. RHNewfie & wife
> 2. Shaggy & wife
> 3. MrGudgeon
> 4. DragonMan & wife
> ...


I find it extremely strange that you all married girls named "wife"

:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Zira said:


> I find it extremely strange that you all married girls named "wife"
> 
> :r


Oh all right... everyone update!

1. RHNewfie & Faith
2. Shaggy & wife
3. MrGudgeon
4. DragonMan & Josie
5. Habsrule29 (guest?) --> Not positive?
6. Guinsdan & wife


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Shaggy, any chance we could organize a car pool together for Saturday? Since we are both coming from Hamilton and all, seems like a good idea to me. I'd like to say I am doing my part to save the environment, but to be honest I am not exactly thrilled at the idea of making the boring drive to London alone. Thoughts?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :fu:bx:chk






shaggy said:


> day trip to MI on the 12th
> i got some "friends" that will hook us up :r


Dang he found out anyway:bn Glad your coming:tu

PS: Fellas the hotels in the area might be a good bet if yall want to stay over for a nite. :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

MrGudgeon said:


> Hey Shaggy, any chance we could organize a car pool together for Saturday? Since we are both coming from Hamilton and all, seems like a good idea to me. I'd like to say I am doing my part to save the environment, but to be honest I am not exactly thrilled at the idea of making the boring drive to London alone. Thoughts?


Isn't the exciting anticipation enough!! :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey cory...shoot me a pm...


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Josie won't be able to go, she has a baby shower Saturday. I’ll be bringing with my brother-in-law, Manny, instead. It should be a good time, I can’t wait!! 

:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Josie won't be able to go, she has a baby shower Saturday. I'll be bringing with my brother-in-law, Manny, instead. It should be a good time, I can't wait!!
> 
> :ss


that will make the kissin game way more fun....:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> that will make the kissin game way more fun....:r


Especially since you have to play who you came with!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Tomorrow tomorrow, we'll have a herf tomorrow, tomorrow's a daaaaaaaaaay aaaaaaaawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!

I will be setting up the tent me thinks...


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Have a good time tomorrow guys.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> that will make the kissin game way more fun....:r





RHNewfie said:


> Especially since you have to play who you came with!!


I do believe you're bringing Guinsdan!!! :r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Rain or shine folks! I am prepared for all weather!! You might want to bring/wear some pants though in case it rains and gets cold! Although I know all of your wives will pack sweaters anyway!!

See you this afternoon!

Jeff


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Forecast calls for clearing up this afternoons! Starting to look sunnier around here!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Well another "SO" herf is in the books! It was a great time and a pleasure to meet Dan and his wife as well as Nick's BIL Manny. We had some great laughs and some fantastic smokes!! Some great friendships made and renewed! I look forward to doing it again really soon and watch out MGM!

Hope you enjoyed the burgers Nick!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just a big thanks to jeff....he did a great job hosting

nice to finally meet dan and his wife...whose name i totally forget

cory...good to spend some time with you before u head back off to school

nick and manny...u2 are becoming old friends

once again jeff and faith....great times were had by all and look out jon..we are gettin good at this herfin thing


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you Jeff and Faith you did a wonderful job hosting the herf, Manny and I had a great time. Dan I’m glad I had the chance to meet you and your wife but you are way too generous with your cigars. Thanks, I can’t wait to smoke the cigars you gave me. Cory it was good to herf with you again, hopefully you’ll be able to make it to more. Mike it’s always a pleasure herfing with you. 

Jeff and Faith thanks again for the food, the cake, the cigars and the hospitality!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

What a great herf. Good to see yinz again. (did I do that right, Dan?) Thanks again to Jeff & Josie and everyone else who was there.


I even gained a new custom description for my username out of the afternoon!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

MrGudgeon said:


> What a great herf. Good to see yinz again. (did I do that right, Dan?) Thanks again to Jeff & Josie and everyone else who was there.
> 
> I even gained a new custom description for my username out of the afternoon!


Glad that everyone had a good time! WE can't wait to see you all again.

Jeff and who?? :r

Pics to follow soon...


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Glad that everyone had a good time! WE can't wait to see you all again.
> 
> Jeff and who?? :r
> 
> Pics to follow soon...


Thanks for everything guys!!! Fantastic food, smokes, and overall time. Jeff was a great host, eh. I'm glad I could rough up the SOB's! Pens herf this winter...

Mike, I'll get the packages out Monday.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

MrGudgeon said:


> Thanks again to *Jeff & Josie* and everyone else who was there.


Hey Jeff is there something you want to tell me?? :gn :hn

:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Hey Jeff is there something you want to tell me?? :gn :hn
> 
> :ss


:r:r:chknope!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

:r That's funny, Josie said the same thing!!! Hummmm?? :r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

We're in cahoots!!


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

MrGudgeon said:


> What a great herf. Good to see yinz again. (did I do that right, Dan?) Thanks again to Jeff & Josie and everyone else who was there.
> 
> I even gained a new custom description for my username out of the afternoon!


Yinz n-at is right...lol


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS

:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS
> 
> :r


Here they are!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=101730


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome pics....so Nick had another one of them longggggg smokes did he:r:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Awesome pics....so Nick had another one of them longggggg smokes did he:r:r


Yes I did Dave!!! This time I smoked a Montecristo Especial No. 1 and it was awesome!!! It was about 8 inches long with a ring gauge of 38 (I think). It didn't take as long as the one I smoked at the last herf but it was a great cigar!!! Stonato gave it to me at the last herf and I can't thank him enough!!! It was also made in 1999 so it was my first aged cigar!!!! :dr:dr:dr


----------

